# A Barley Twist?



## SketchUp Guru (23 May 2010)

Just plating around and came up with this. Showed how here.


----------



## Shultzy (23 May 2010)

Love the write up Dave, very easy to follow. Is there anything you can't create in sketchup :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 May 2010)

Money.

Thank you.


----------



## Shultzy (23 May 2010)

Dave R":1iwordq7 said:


> Money.
> 
> Thank you.



There must be a plug-in for that :wink: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 May 2010)

Probably but it's not free. :lol:


----------



## Shultzy (23 May 2010)

Ah, but it won't take long to pay for itself :lol:


----------

